# Calorie intake summer vs winter



## kpdus (Jul 22, 2004)

Perhaps a stupid question: Does anyone adjust her/his calorie intake between different seasons (meaning that in the cold season body is supposed to expend more calories, in general)? Or the difference is negligible?

Thanks.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

I adjust according to activity level, not season. the thermic effect that one expends on surrounding climates in minimal IMO.


----------



## madden player (Jul 22, 2004)

The seasons really don't effect my diet very much, it stays the same year round.  Just make sure to stay hydrated in the summer.  Summer heat/intense training/outdoor activities and you can become dehydrated fast.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 22, 2004)

in the summer i eat less... try to look good...then in winter i eat more trying to get big


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 23, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> in the summer i eat less... try to look good...then in winter i eat more trying to get big



all of my buddies bulk in the winter also


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

I eat the same year round.  I don't look good either way (lean or bulked up) so I prefer to stay mroe bulked up.


----------

